# angel eggs now what.



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

i have 2 females and 1 male in my tank and they have layed eggs several times but have always eaten them, this time there good its been 2 days and all is good. im just wondering what i should do from here. should i pull the parents out or leave them. aswell as the tank is a community tanks and also has 3 bristlenose plecos a few black skirts a couple tetras 5 or so sword talesand one gbr and 3 coreis. thanks


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

the eggs will finally gone if you don't put your angel pair and eggs in a single tank, I believe.


----------



## mike604 (May 1, 2010)

checkout this vid if u havent already, helped me out when i bred them , HTH

Documentary - Breeding the Freshwater Angelfish - Part 1 of 2 - YouTube


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

In the community tank you are pretty much guaranteed that something will pick off the eggs or fry if they get that far. (7 days from eggs to free swimming fry)

My angels ate their own eggs the first couple times they bred and i think it was the 3rd or 4th time they actually let them grow. The reason they would eat the eggs could either be that they are still young and the maternal insticts have not quite kicked in yet or, they feel threatened by the other angel and the other fish in the tank. If they feel threatened they will just eat the eggs and "abort" the birth rather than let them get picked off by predators.

If you really want to raise fry, figure out which two angels are breeding (should be quite easy to see the odd man out) and put them in a tank by themselves. they will lay eggs again and raise the fry themselves.

Hope this helps!


----------



## williemcd (May 24, 2011)

This is what has worked for me. I'm fortunate in that I've 3 pairs that spawn in 2 community tanks. Thankfully, they choose the leaves of Amazon Sword plants as their site. I have a bare bottom 5G tank always on stand by with a few guppies and a healthy sized clump of Java Moss. This keeps the cycle going. Once a clutch of eggs have been discovered (usually by my neighbor), I pull the plant leaf and move it to the 5G. The guppy is returned to a community tank, enough methane Blue (anti-fungal treatment) is added to turn the water a mellow blue. An airstone is added close to the batch of eggs. During the next few days, a number of eggs will turn white and cottony. These should be plucked from the clutch with a pair of tweezers. After about 72 hrs, depending upon temps... the higher (80+) the sooner, you'll note the eggs have become wigglers. At this point, I do 25% water changes daily, replenishing the tank with treated tap water. You do not need any more meth blue at this point in time and in fact you'll want to get the meth blue out of the water column asap. 
For the next 4-5 days the fry will still be attached to the surface of the breeding site with an attached egg yolk. This is their food source for the next 4-5 days. Once ALL of the fry are free swimming, you can start feeding the young. Food choices: Micro worms, newly hatched baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels, daphnia; all of which you can cultivate at home. There is a few commercial products (First Bites by Hikaria and decapsulated bbs) but there is nothing better than live fresh food for growth and health.
I feed my fry every couple of hours. 
On a daily basis you will need to clean the bottom of the tank of any uneaten food and any waste. I cobbled up a little tool that facilitates this. I tape a 6 foot length of airline hose to a 18 inch piece of dowel with the airline tubing extending about an inch beyond the dowel. I carefully siphon the bottom of the tank with the discharge captured in a pure white bucket. Once cleaned, I then take the discharge bucket and place a bright light over it. I then have a 16 oz cup handy with about an inch of tank water in it. After a few minutes the discharge bucket will settle down and you'll note there are a number of fry that got siphoned up!.. I use the same tool to siphon them back into the airline tube and after gathering a few, quickly cap off the end and transfer the re-captured fry to the 16 oz cup. 
It sounds like a lot of work but actually, once you have the routine down, all of this can be accomplished in about 15 minutes a day. Good luck! Bill in Virginia.


----------

